# twitching in sleep?



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Quinnlee has started twitching in her sleep, it's not something I noticed before. Sometimes it's her foot twitching, or she'll make a little jump like she's surprised (but she seems to be asleep). She's totally relaxed and everything.

Does anyone else's hedgehog do this?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe she's dreaming?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

perhaps!!
The twitching makes our cuddle time a wee bit stressful haha! It's hard to relax when she's having random little muscle spasms. I hope it's not like a health issue.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Normal, a lot of mine do this. It's the same as dogs "running" in their sleep or whatever else.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Every night during cuddle time, at some point Mal will start twitching her legs and then smacking her lips. She's a very loud dreamer. :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad it's normal!

Aaw little Mal 

Quinnlee is a lip-smacker, even in her sleep!

I hope she's not having nightmares or anything, her sleep seems to be very disturbed right now


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

My girl will 'twitch' once in a while. She doesn't do it all that much, but yes, it is an odd feeling when she doesn.
..................................................



> Quinnlee is a lip-smacker, even in her sleep!


Mine lip-smacks too. She run her tongue out-along her upper lip / nose. I've always wondered why? She does this pretty often and she'll do it several times in a row.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Little Henry always does and it takes everything for us not to laugh and wake him up. One time I caught video of what looked like him tappin his little foot to music...so funny! I've seen his face and body twitch a little too...we always try to guess what he might be dreaming about! Oh...and maybe coincidence but I just recently noticed he does this too (maybe as they get a little older or feel more comfortable in their new home?) ...not sure but I do know it's super cute!!
[attachment=0:15p7bo95]image.jpg[/attachment:15p7bo95]


----------

